# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Netët e vetmisë

## Agim Doçi

Desha te komunikoj me te gjithe krijuesit, te cilet duhet te japin vargjet e tyre kur ndjehen vetem...vetem fare!

KU MË IKU ENDRRA IME?.

Mbylla sytë, gjumi s'më zinte
Më kafshonte nata prap
Endra prap krahët i shtrinte
vendi bosh ish në krevat!...

Fli mos fli, në net vetmije
thashë të humbem vetëm pak
Erdh një engjëll dashurije
në dy sytë më puthi pak!!!

"Dreq o punë!", çela kapakët
Kisha rënë befas në gjumë!
Zemra bosh i kish krevatët...
mbi vetminë rrëxuar unë!...

Kush ma dha puthjen e parë?
Asnjëherë s'e kam kuptuar.
Mbeta endrrave buzëtharë
Gjer në dhëmbje...dashuruar!

----------


## engjulli_peje^

Netet E Vetmise

Netet E Vetmise
Reth Kujtimeve
Te Dashuris

i Vetmuar
Ne Mergim
i Larguar 
Nga Dashuria 
e Shpirtit 
Tim

Ne Mergim 
Ka net vetmie
Ka lot
Dashurie

TE gjith Lotojne
Se jan te Vetmuar
Te Gjith Vajtojne
dhe jan te pikelluar

Dikush qan
Se eshte i vetmuar
Dikush  qan
Sepse eshte i permalluar

Ne Netet e Vetmis 
lag Miqeve
Dhe Shoqeris
E ndihej 
Piken e mallit
QE me ka len 
larg Dashuris.

----------


## Ermelita

Netet e vetmise
 me zene frymen 
 me akullsine e tyre globale 
dhe ngulfatjen e shtytur.

Netet e vetmise
se ç'me kujtojne te ngjarat e ketij shekulli
me bejne te ndihem mbretereshe
dhe skllave
netet e vetmise...

Hena me xixellimen e saj te larget
 pershendetje yllese me dergon
mua te afertes se larget te kozmosit
te lene ne harrese
 ne netet e vetmise...

----------


## augusta b

netet e vetmise i luftova me shoqeri,se nuk mund te jetoja vetem
netet e vetmise i fshiva nga kujtesa se nuk isha e forte
netet e vetmise i peshtyva se me tradhetuan
netet e vetmise me mesuan te jetoj.....

----------


## mondishall

Me ftove z Agim, ketu me ke...

Vetmia

Akuze vetmise i bera
Denim te perjetshem, gjykata i dha
Gjykova mekatet e tera
Ky ishte i vetmi "mekat".

S'besoja kurre ne fantazmat
S'me trembnin me to, historite
Kur pashe nje nate nga prapa
Te kthyer fantazme, vetmine.

"S'te ndahem!", me tha, duke thirrur
"Kujtove se brenda me mbylle?
Nga mua dhe burgu ka lindur
Vec une s'kam hekura e murre!"

Per nate vetmia-fantazme
Pendesen nga mua e pret
Me kot perpelitet aty jashte
Dhe vete kur jam, nuk jam vet'.
              *    *    *
           *    *    *

----------


## engjellorja

*Zemra bosh i kish krevatët...
mbi vetminë rrëxuar unë!...

Kush ma dha puthjen e parë?
Asnjëherë s'e kam kuptuar.
Mbeta endrrave buzëtharë
Gjer në dhëmbje...dashuruar*

Sa e bukur,  dhe njekohesisht; e trishte, Agim...!

----------


## DI_ANA

Netet e vetmise...

Sa ftohte te kjo dhome,dikush psheretin,
zerin tim degjoj dhe mengjezi gdhin,
gjumi sme ka zene,me mundon vetmia,
po mi merr nga pak,gjithe endrrat e mia...

Netet e vetmise  shpesh me veten flas,
askush sme pergjigjet,dua te bertas,
sme pelqen qetesia,vetmine dot sduroj,
shoqerine une dua,ate po kerkoj....

----------


## Spleen1

*Spleen X3*
bis
(Nokturne)

Natë vonë, mendja bluan,
Shkronjat mbi letër përzihen, 
Nuk di çfarë zemra shkruan,
Me fjalët që mes veti zihen.

Vargjet janë kalvar i shpirtit,
Në këtë gjendje dhëmbin shumë,
Natë e gjatë sa stinët e vitit,
E egër, pa ëndrra, pa gjumë.

Loti kristal mbi faqe prehet,
E ngjyra derdhet mbi fletë,
Nata skalit ankthin e vet.

Aherë, sytë drejtohen kah yjet,
Shpirti në horizonte t’pa fund,
Muzë e mëngjesit bebëzat përkund.

"Bëhu e arsyeshme, o dhimbja ime, dhe qetësohu pak"

----------


## klesta16

o shkreti ti qe ke ngel vetem haha

----------


## Syku

> Desha te komunikoj me te gjithe krijuesit, te cilet duhet te japin vargjet e tyre kur ndjehen vetem...vetem fare!
> 
> KU MË IKU ENDRRA IME?.
> 
> Mbylla sytë, gjumi s'më zinte
> Më kafshonte nata prap
> Endra prap krahët i shtrinte
> vendi bosh ish në krevat!...
> 
> ...


Agim Doçi pergezime! Poezite e tua jane me te vertete te mbushura me ngjyra poetike magjepse. Me respekt Pellumb Syku.

*Ne mesnate.*

Ne mesnate do vij tek ti,
ne mesnate pritme zgjuar,
sa te puth buzen e embel, 
sa te puth dy syte e shkruar.

Zog me krahe do te behem
te fluturoj lart, permbi det, 
si vegim por, do te kthehem
te shuaj zjarrin qe me djeg.

Ne mesnate do vij tek ti
horizonte duke pershkruar
Nga udhe e larget do arrij
ylli polar do jesh per mua.

Ne mesnate, mesnate e pak
sa te shoh une nene e babe,
sa te çmallem me atdheun plak
pastaj rrufeshem tek ti me ardhe.

Ne dritaren tende do çukas
do rri me ty deri ne agim
duke rilindur ne secilin çast
derisa te zhdukem si vegim.

----------


## busavata

dashurja
eshte diqka qe ndodh papritur
e ti mundohohesh ate qe ta zeshe
si te ngjitesh ne litar
perpjet me gjith force
duke u munduar 
e kur te ngjitesh lart 
ateher 
nga lodhja  
i frigohesh lartesise

----------


## busavata

nata e shtrigave

 me bsoni se i kam pa 
ka vorret e zeza kur kam kalu
reth nje zjari nja tri gra
lakuriqe duke vallzu 

ato vallzonin pa muzike
si te dehura ne mesnat
thoshin fjale qe si kam kuptue
hidhshin dhe  dhe uje ne zjare

ato vallzonin e une u dridhja
tri gra te zhveshura ne drit te zjarit
gurt e varreve nuk leviznin
por u rrite gjithmon zjari

u largova si i qmendur
floket e mija i kisha plot hi
edhe e di se nuk besoni 
por un i kam pa me dy syt e mi

----------


## Warning

Enderrova

sonte enderrova  qe isha me ty 
te puthja leht e te ledhatoja 
te mbaja  ne krah si dikur ti mua 
te thoja te dua te dua

sonte enderra me zgjoj nga gjumi 
prek leht jorgani qe isha mbuluar 
ste gjeta ty gjeta veq kujtime 
te mberthyera me lot e trishtime

Hapa sy te shikoja me mir 
isha vetem e shikoja si e mpire 
kujtova ca caste qe ishim bashke 
kur dikur jeta ime ishte  plot gaz 

plote gaz e dashuri tashi jam vetem 
vuaj,enderroj ne pafundesi 
qe te kem prap ty
Sonte me skam gjume,iku 
enderra,ike ti,une e vetmuar 
strukem nen kete jorgan  
qe po me ngri

Dy pika lot me  bien tek faqet 
mundohem ti fshi e nuk i fshi dot 
jane lotet  per ty qe asnjeher sdo ti fshi

----------


## riza2008

Pershendetje Agim dhe te gjithë pjesmarresve qe kan sjelle krijimet e tyre ne kete teme.Po sjell dhe une nje poezi per kete teme .
  S'di se kujt ti kërkoj ndihmë?!

Oh! Sa keq e ndjeva veten,
Veshur nata me vetmi.
Pak nga pak kujtimet treten,
Mbi krevatin bie zi.....

I dalldisur,i çartuar,
Bëj të flas e nuk flas dot.
Pse mi lidhe këmbë e duar?
Ç'pate vallë,Të lutem Zot!

S'di se kujt ti kërkoj ndihmë,
Se kam frik,a më pranon?
Ndjej në zemër psherëtimë
Mbi qerpik...Loti lundron....

Pse kaq keq vepron mbi mua,
Kjo vetmi me shpirtin burg!
Pse s'dëgjoj një zë të "DUA"?
Të mos rri vetëm si murg.

Kush vallë do t'ma vrasë vetminë,
Me flori do ta paguaj.....
Dhe një zë,një drithërimë,
Do t'më vlente të mos vuaj.

----------


## Roi

Endrra

Ne endrren time mbreme kishe nje vend
Ishe ti me buzqeshjen tende qe po me qmend
Nuk desha te zgjohem nga gjumi ate nate
Desha te afrohem dhe te shterngoj pak...

Ike ti ike nga syri im o dashuria ime e embel
Desha te jem me afer dhe te pergledh bukuroshja ime e nates
Mu prish gjumi shume u deshperova une ata nat
Endrroja zgjuar syrin dhe buzen tende te flaket...

----------


## Dorontina

Hapsir e madhe...

Hapsir e madhe per nji njeri
muzika plotson nji vend ne shtepi
muzik muzik dikur duhet me ik
me ik ne shtrat aty ne vetmi

aty te ben shoqri libri
lexon endrron pushon
me perjetimin e tjerve
gjumin perqafon

kompjuter, liber, muzik
vetur, shetitje shoping
opet me mir se me jetosh 
me nji "Jemes DIN"

----------


## Roi

Veshtir e Vetmi

Me lote ne sy te thash!
Mos kalo naten vetem, 
Se shpirti yte i njome,
Vetmin asnjeher nuk duron

Jeta eshte shume e shkurt
Po nuk ditem ta jetojm
Por eshte e gjate,
Nese ne mire e kalojm

Une te them o njeri
Mos rri ne vetmi
Se vetmija eshte e veshtire
Mos i thuaj ati lamtumire..

----------


## e panjohura

Sa shum u mundova
Te beje nje llogari
Me Ty sa jetova
S'me del kursesi!

Netet jane te gjata
Ditet si numrova 
Sepse llogaria me dilte
Pa ty shum jetova!

Nuk do te mundohem me
Te llogaris ne kete bote
Sepse me dele gabim
Po mundohem kot!

E vetmuar linda
E vetmuar do te vdes
I shkurt ishte mesi
Por duhet te pres!

----------


## Warning

Sa e  vetmuar ndihem sonte 
Me vret ngadal kjo vetmi 
Me mban te mbeshtjerru
Rreth mantelit te saj te zi 

Stukem nen nje qoshe  te kerkoj
Pak ngrohtesi,e te largohem nga kjo vetmi 
Por smundem as aty te gjej qetesi
Disa pika shiu lehtas trokiten ne dritaren time 

Me trishtuan dhe me shume,
Me kujtuan caste te lumtura me ty 
Qe dikur se kam ndi kete vetmi
Qe tash me torturon me dashje me shkaterron 


Me  kete nate skerkoj gje tjeter 
Te lagohem nga kjo vetmi,
 Ngrohtesi   smund te gjeje askund 
Kot  e kerkoj ne syt  e mi

----------


## DI_ANA

Me prit.

Do te vij ne dhomen tende,
buzeheshtur pa thene fjale,
do ta mund me ty vetmine,
do te fal ndjenjen e rralle...

Do te vij ne buzen tende,
lehtas puthjet do ti fal,
mbylli syte dhe vec shijo,
mos me thuaj kurre.. ndal..

Do te vij ne trupin tend,
ngrohtesine do te dhuroj,
do djersitem bashke me ty,
dashurine do e shijoj...

Do te vij aty prane teje,
vec me prekje do te flas,
do te ndiesh ti fjale zemre,
shpirtin thelle do ta godas,,,,,

Do te vij kudo te jesh,
vetem kurre mos thuaj jo,
me ty do ta mposht vetmine,
Dashurise do i them....PO

Diana


Ps....Respekte i nderuar Agim Doci dhe ju poetet e tjere.

----------

